# cherry shrimp lifespan.



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

how long does a cherry shrimp normally live


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry i dont have the answer but i have a question about these too. Do they eat hair algae.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

yes mine do


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sweet thanks a lot


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

2-2.5 years is the lifespan.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Can they live with platys, swordtails, Ghost Catfish, Harlequin Rasboras, and Otos??


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

the shrimp i got were good sized a few were pregnant and i have had 1 more shrimp die since i removed the mayfly larvae so i was thinking none of the earlier dead shrimp had messed up bodies so could it just be the shrimp are dieing due to old age because if it was a desease it would probibly spread faster right? are they apt to getting sick? do they have room requirements because i have 10 or so large shrimp with i would guess 20 babies


----------

